# Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell







*Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.​*
Kommentar

*Überlegung zur allgemeinen Angelpolitik nach der Landtagsdebatte in Schleswig Holstein zum Angelverbot in den AWZ: 
Ist das vollends die Abkehr des Faktischen in der Angelpolitik?

Die Konsequenzen aus dem Versagen der Politik in Sachen Angelverbote AWZ sind klar. 
Wenn die Politik sich von Fakten verabschiedet, tarnt, täuscht, mauschelt und lügt, dann wird angelpolitisch-fachliche Auseinandersetzung genauso schwierig, wie wenn die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei bis heute in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit komplett versagen. * 

Hier gehts zum Video, Artikel und Kommentaren der Landtagsdebatte:
Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Anglern!


*Die Politik*
Sowohl was bis dato alles zum Thema Angelverbote AWZ/Fehmarnbelt in Bundesregierung, im Bundestag wie auch jetzt aktuell im Landtag von Schleswig Holstein vor sich ging, und was da von der Politik und Politikern veröffentlicht wurde an Unfug, Verdrehungen, Vermischungen bis hin zu glatten Lügen, das ist mehr als nur ein starkes Stück.

Dass dazu dann ein Abgeordneter aus dem Landtag von Schleswig Holstein kam (Bornhöft, FDP), der meinte im Forum vom Anglerboard mit diskutieren zu müssen, machte es schlimmer und nicht besser. 
Denn es schaffte traurige Klarheit.

Da ganz offensichtlich wurde, dass die Abgeordneten, die über angelnde Bürger entscheiden, von der Materie (obwohl Herr Bornhöft selber Angler ist) KEINERLEI Ahnung habe. 
Dass dazu die Politik die zugrunde liegenden Dokumente nicht oder nicht vollständig gelesen -  oder nicht begriffen - wurden, das ist das schon harter Tobak. Immerhin hat es Herr Bornhöft im Forum dann zugegeben (bzw. zugeben müssen)!

*Wenn man dazu die Äußerungen der weiteren Redner der anderen Parteien im Landtag sieht, wird es nicht besser.*

Ideologisch motivierte Menschen- und Anglerfeindlichkeit
Ahnungslosigkeit
Vermischen verschiedener, nicht zusammen gehörender Punkte
Glatte Lügen....

Als in meinen Augen besonders dreist und anglerfeindlich, wie rückgrat- und ahnungslos fielen mir hier neben dem erwähnten FDP-Politiker Bornhöft auch die SPD-Abgeordnete Metzner und Minister Habeck (GRÜNE) sehr negativ auf.

Alleine der CDU-Abgeordnete Jensen war wenigstens so ehrlich zuzugeben, dass das alles fachlicher Murks sei mit den Angelverboten - um dann dennoch AUSDRÜCKLICH WEGEN DES KOALITIONSFRIEDENS - GEGEN die Abschaffung der Verbote zu stimmen.



*Das ist also konkrete deutsche Angelpolitik im Jahre 2017:*

 Verbote für angelnde Bürger OHNE jede fachliche Grundlage und GEGEN ALLE FAKTEN!

 Rein deutsche Angelverhinderungspolitik (die EU schrieb NIE Angelverbote vor, dies gibt es so NUR in Deutschland, ist also kein EU-Problem oder Vorgabe!)

 REIN auf Parteitaktik und Ideologie bezogen!

 Und das alles mit fachlicher Dilettanz bis hin zu glatten Lügen im Parlament unwidersprochen vorgetragen. 

 Hier waren sich ALLE Parteien bis auf den Antragsteller AfD einig!!

*Die Verbände*
Dass zu diesen Vorgängen im Parlament von Schleswig Holstein NICHTS von den Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei kam, ist auch mehr als beschämend - und vielsagend!

Die Präsidentin des DAFV ist schliesslich die nicht mehr wieder gewählte Ex-FPD-Bundestagsabgeordnete, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan. Der Geschäftsführer des betroffenen Landesverbandes aus Schleswig Holstein (LSFV-SH), Vollborn, ist sogar CDU-Mitglied (Regierungspartei!) und im Rat der Stadt Kiel.

Wenn selbst trotz solcher "Kontakte" (oder sollte man besser "Verstrickungen" schreiben?) in die Politik die Verbände öffentlich KEINERLEI STELLUNG zu den faktisch falschen Darstellung der Politik nehmen, sondern diese öffentlich unwidersprochen gewähren lassen, ist es doch kein Wunder, wenn Angler von der Politik als leichtes Opfer gesehen werden!

*ANGLERDEMO*
Lars Wernicke und ANGLERDEMO setzen sich faktisch und fachlich mit Politik auseinander und machen das öffentlich, bereiten eine Klage vor. 

Wenn aber seitens der Verbände als (leider) erster Ansprechpartner der Politik nicht nur NICHTS kommt, sondern wenn, dann noch Dinge, die das Verbot beschleunigt haben (Schreiben DAFV/Happach-Kasan an Umweltministerium), dann wird es schwierig.

Zumal dann, wenn da seitens des DAFV keinerlei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit stattfindet, um überhaupt mit dem Thema Angeln und Angler in der breiten Öffentlichkeit so präsent zu sein wie andere Naturschutzverbände (BUND, NABU etc.). 
Dazu wird noch ein Artikel kommen, was ich vom Geschäftsführer des DAFV auf Nachfrage zur Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in Bezug auf die Angelverbote AWZ/Fehmarnbelt bekommen habe, spottet wirklich jeder Beschreibung.

*Konsequenz?*
Da Fakten oder Wahrheit nicht zählen, um anglerische Belange in der Politik anzubringen, sondern man da getäuscht und belogen wird, wo absolut fachunkundige Politiker selber zugeben müssen, nicht mal zugrunde liegende Dokumente zu kennen oder verstanden zu haben, braucht man sich keinerlei Hoffnung zu machen, dass mit Fakten irgendwas zu erreichen wäre.

Klagen, so wie es ANGLERDEMO anstrebt, sind da der einige Weg. 

Dazu muss man eine finanzielle Grundlage schaffen. 

Und da Politik(er) bei dem Thema augenscheinlich weder Fachkenntnis haben, noch haben wollen, sondern nur Verbote ohne jede nachvollziehbare Begründung durchsetzen, bleibt da auch nur eines:
*Die Kraft nicht auf Politik konzentrieren, denen eh alles Faktische scheixxegal zu sein scheint!*

Sondern neben der Finanzierung von Klagen eine klare, deutliche Pro-Angler und Pro-Angeln Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu machen!
Bis am Ende auch Politiker sich nicht mehr mit Unwissen, täuschen und Lügen mit Angelverboten so einfach durchsetzen können!

Sondern so, dass diese Politik(er) die Belange der angelnden Bürger nicht nur in verlogenen Sonntagsreden schwafelnd vor sich hertragen, sondern dann auch in konkrete, anglerfreundliche Politik umsetzen. 

Und das gilt grundsätzlich, nicht nur beim Angelverbot in den AWZ jetzt. 

Denn das mit Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt war nur das aktuelle Beispiel, das bei mir sozusagen "das Fass zum überlaufen brachte".

Wenn Verbände mit Anglerfeinden wie dem BfN zusammen arbeiten weil sie so viel Wert auf ihren Status als Naturschutzverband legen (siehe Fisch des Jahres), ist das absolut kontraproduktiv für Angler und Angeln und bringt auch nix, wie man jetzt an den realen Vorgängen um das Angelverbot in den AWZ sieht.

*Wenn Fakten unerwünscht sind, muss Öffentlichkeit und Emotion kommen!*

Viele erfolgreiche Organisationen haben es vorgemacht - leider sind dies anglerfeindliche Verbotsverbände wie NABU, BUND, WWF, Greenpeace etc.. 

Thomas Finkbeiner

Nachfolgend aus den Artikel und Diskussionen Anhänge, welche beweisen, dass man durchaus die Meinung haben kann, dass Politik ich von Fakten verabschiedet, tarnt, täuscht, mauschelt und lügt wenns um Angeln und Angler geht, und dass die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei da ein Komplettversagen hingelegt haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Anhänge


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Dass einem Antrag der Opposition aus grundsätzlichen Erwägungen heraus nicht zugestimmt wird ist wohl als politische Normalität zu bezeichnen. Wirkliche Hoffnung dass der Antrag durchgeht, hatte daher wohl auch niemand. Seis drum.
> 
> Aber es hätte gut sein können - dass das Thema einfach auch im Parlament mal wieder auf dem Tisch ist.
> 
> ...





Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich mir das Video tatsächlich angeschaut und bin dabei relativ ruhig geblieben. Vermutlich in erster Linie dadurch, dass ich erschrocken über die mangelnde Fachkompetenz aller Redner war!
> 
> Immerhin können wir jetzt behaupten, dass wir - wenn auch falsch zitiert - im Landtag von S-H erwähnt worden sind.
> 
> ...






Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Die Parteien haben alle ihre Wahlversprechen gebrochen und den Angeltourismus geopfert.
> 
> Ich habe es schon einmal erwähnt- am Ende werden wir mit einem Urteil Grenzen setzen, egal ob diese uns passen oder nicht. Wir werden versuchen den rechtlichen Rahmen für Angelverbote durch ein ordentliches Gericht genau definieren zu lassen. Insofern können wir froh sein, dass wir die Verbote nicht am Verhandlungstisch wegbekommen haben. Denn ansonsten hätten wir an anderer Stelle sicherlich schon ein neues Verbot! So haben wir mit unserem Kampf ein bestmögliches Ergebnis erzielt (Verkleinerung der Verbotszone) und den Rest klärt ein Richter. Wir können nur gewinnen, egal wie es ausgeht. Selbst wenn das Verbot bestätigt wird, gibt es zumindest eine klare Definition wann und wo zukünftig Angelverbote erlassen werden dürfen. Aber noch einmal- die hätte es dann so oder so gegeben, davon sind wir überzeugt! Wir werden aus dieser Klage keine Nachteile haben.






Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wir haben uns mit Frau Metzner im August diesen Jahres - Frau Metzner ist fischereipolitische Sprecherin der SPD in SH - zu einem persönlichen Gespräch getroffen.
> 
> Wir waren überrascht, wie wenig fachliche Kompetenz vorhanden war. Es fehlten wirklich einfache Basics in diesem Gespräch. So hat sich Frau Metzner damals sehr viele Notizen gemacht. Eventuell hätte es ihrer Rede gut getan, wenn sie vorher diesen Notizzettel oder die Präsentation, die wir im Anschluss an unser Gespräch zur Verfügung gestellt haben, zur Vorbereitung genutzt hätte. Alleine die Folien 5 und 6 hätten gereicht.





Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Lieber Dennys,
> 
> du weißt das ich Dich - zumindest bisher - als Gesprächspartner und Unterstützer geschätzt habe! Umso überraschender war für mich persönlich die Abehnung des Antrages der AfD und die dazugehörige Argumentation.
> 
> ...





Anglerdemo schrieb:


> DABornhoeft schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nach unserem Kenntnisstand ist auch die Berufsfischerei aus den jeweiligen Zonen ausgeschlossen; diese Rückmeldung haben wir zumindest erhalten.
> ...





DABornhoeft schrieb:


> Das ist mir jetzt wirklich unangenehm.... #q |bigeyes
> Dieser Halbsatz im §4 wurde überlesen.
> Dies konterkariert meinen Redebeitrag in einigen Teilen; vor allem widerspricht dies unserem Schutzziel "Bestandsschutz der Fische"; was für mich persönlich in diesem Fall für die westliche Ostsee sehr wesentlich gewesen ist.
> Hierzu muss ich noch mal ein paar Gespräche führen.
> ...


[/QUOTE]



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Minister Dr.  Habeck,
> 
> Bezug nehmend auf Ihre Rede im  Landtag vom 13. Oktober 2017 zum Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt.
> 
> ...



Der Schuld"nachweis":


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV hat man ja das Verbot zu verdanken*. Die Begründungen, warum das Verbot ok wäre, von Henricks, BUND und NABU orientieren sich genau an dem, was Happach-Kasan dem Umweltministerium geschrieben hatte, müsst ihr echt vergleichen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Das noch dazu, wie VERLOGEN das alles ist bei ALLEN Parteien letztendlich:
Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten


----------



## rustaweli (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Thomas, das kannst Du halten wie ein Dachdecker, die werden IMMER ALLES so durchkriegen wie sie es wollen und sollen! Ab und an glaubt man vielleicht auch an Etappensiege, um am Ende festzustellen doch über den Tisch gezogen worden zu sein. Das ist ne verlogenene Bande mit festen Zielen, großem Theater vor dem Volk und Gunkeleien hinter den Türen. Und wenn man doch was ändert, dann sollte es auch so sein. Was ich wegen CETA rumgemacht habe(nein, bin kein LINKER), wieviel Widerstand, wieviel auf den Straßen waren - und für was? Alles verlogen durch und durch. Hatte mir auch mal die Mühe gemacht und die Nachhaltigkeit, Arbeits- und Sozialstandards in EU-Handelsabkommen durchgelesen. So pervers und frech verlogen scheinheilig sowie eiskalt täuschend durchgezogen. Spätestens da bin ich aufgewacht , wenn ich es nicht schon war, um zu erkennen wie verars..end mafiös wir von Politik & Wirtschaft regiert werden. Aber was soll's, Kopf in den Sand ist auch keine Lösung. Wie die Sache mit den Windmühlen...

Petri und trotzdem kämpfen, wenn auch nur zum Trotz!


----------



## seeschwalbe (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Ich will dazu nichts mehr sagen, nur soviel, Ihr habt diese Politiker
gewählt! Besonders die Grünen!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*



seeschwalbe schrieb:


> Ich will dazu nichts mehr sagen, nur soviel, Ihr habt diese Politiker
> gewählt! Besonders die Grünen!



Ich glaube nicht, dass viele Angler Grün wählen. Angler sind eine Randgruppe, genau wie Jäger. Der Mainstream in Deutschland tickt anders. Damit müssen wir leben.


----------



## Kegelfisch (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Ist doch egal , wen Ihr gewählt habt . Alles Kaspertheater !! Das ist "Brot und Spiele" für's thumbe Volk - schon seit den alten Griechen sehr erfolgreich um dem auszupressenden Volk eine Demokratie vorzugaukeln :a:a:a:a:a:a:a:a:a:aExtra ein paar Fische , damit es als Angelpolitik durchgeht (Thomas , wir haben auch Bluthochdruck !)


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Und wir bleiben hier dennoch immer schön konkret ausschliesslich bei reiner Angelpolitik.

Danke.



rustaweli schrieb:


> Petri und trotzdem kämpfen, wenn auch nur zum Trotz!


Nicht trotzdem..

Genau deswegen..

Und immer alles an Licht bringen und veröffentlichen...

Und schauen, mit wem man was machen kann..

Mit wem nicht und auf wen man nicht mehr Rücksicht nehmen muss, wenn Fakten eh nix zählen, wurde ja inzwischen klar..


----------



## Fischer am Inn (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Hallo miteinander,

was soll denn das Gejammere!

Die Lobbyarbeit ist halt um Einiges schwieriger als das hier im AB-Forum immer dargestellt wird.

Anglerdemo ist mit seiner Arbeit nicht durchgedrungen. NABU und Co. als routinierte Lobbyisten waren erfolgreich.

Das ist der Stand der Dinge heute.

Die Zukunft ist weit offen ..... es geht weiter.

Erst mal klagen. Parallel dazu die Entscheidungsträger in Politik und Administration weiter bearbeiten.

Neue Kooperationspartner gewinnen, von Hinderlichem trennen.

So läuft das.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Fakten sind komplett scheixxegal bei der Politik - das ist das Schlimme (und ich bin froh, das "nur" in dem Fall beurteilen zu können/müssen/bei uns zu dürfen, wenns konkret um Angeln geht (weil ich mich da auskenne) - gar nicht dran denken, wie das bei wichtigeren/komplizierteren Dingen gehandhabt wird).

"Wissenschaft" ist bezahlt und muss Maulhalten oder darf nur "Genehmes" verkünden.

Verbände haben komplett versagt bei jeder Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

Deswegen ist ja der Weg von Anglerdemo der einzig richtige:
Klagen.

Neue Partner gewinnen und suchen ist wohl der einzige Weg der bleibt, da die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei ausser Selbstverwaltung nix zu Stande bringen, da hast Du recht.

Und zwar beileibe eben NICHT nur in Sachen Angelverbot AWZ (das ist ja nur das Beispiel mit den ganzen Beweisen), sondern in JEDEM Bereich der Angelpolitik.


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*



seeschwalbe schrieb:


> Ich will dazu nichts mehr sagen, nur soviel, Ihr habt diese Politiker
> gewählt! Besonders die Grünen!



Ich nicht. :vik:


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

@ Thomas9904 denk an dein Blutdruck.Das ist die ganze Aufregung nicht wert. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Da gehts bei mr ums Prinzip - wie Don Quichotte..


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da gehts bei mr ums Prinzip - wie Don Quichotte..



Ich weiß es doch.Aber du weist auch das wir uns im Alter immer so Aufregen.  :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Nur als Beweis, dass das auch im Süßwasser um sich greift:
Natura 2000 Angler kritisieren Naturschutzpläne als zu vogellastig 

Auch da gegen alle Fakten..


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur als Beweis, dass das auch im Süßwasser um sich greift:
> Natura 2000 Angler kritisieren Naturschutzpläne als zu vogellastig
> 
> Auch da gegen alle Fakten..



Die haben uns aber sowas von Verxxscht :vik: ich darf das gar nicht mehr Lesen.


----------



## Kegelfisch (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Ich denke , daß die bequeme "Kopf in den Sand" -Taktik der Deutschen (egal ob ost oder west) daran schuld ist . Es ist schon sehr fahrlässig , immer zum Beispiel zu behaupten " die da oben haben immer Recht ", "da kann man nix gegen tun" oder "damit kommen die nicht durch" . Schon die Wikinger haben das "Jedermannsrecht" als Grundrecht des Volkes  in den Rechtsprechungen vor Urzeiten mit Recht fest verankert ! Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt vorstellen , was passieren würde , wenn man Russen , Amis , Polen , ... verbieten würde zu angeln ! Da würden sicherlich Regierungen gekippt . Aber es würde nie dazu kommen , weil es dort immer parteiübergreifend feststeht , daß Angeln ein *Grundrecht *(wenn auch oft reglementiert) ist . 
Uwe


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

nicht viel dagegen zu sagen


----------



## kati48268 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Die Lobbyarbeit ist halt um Einiges schwieriger als das hier im AB-Forum immer dargestellt wird.


Ist es eigentlich nicht.
Ein ganz normales Handwerk, kein Hexenwerk.


Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Anglerdemo ist mit seiner Arbeit nicht durchgedrungen. NABU und Co. als routinierte Lobbyisten waren erfolgreich.


Nun ist Anglerdemo aber auch eine private Initiative!
Leute, die einen Job haben und sich nach Feierabend auf eigene Kosten in den politischen Morast knien.
Ein Vergleich mit einer der größten & finanzstärksten Lobbymaschinen wie Nabu ist gar nicht möglich.
_(war auch von dir so nicht gemeint, ich weiß, möchte aber, dass jeder Leser das auch klar versteht)_

Ja, viele können das Verbandsbashing nicht mehr lesen, aber auch das ist halt Fakt:
diese Organisationen, DAFV & LVs, sind für genau diesen Lobbyjob da, werden dafür bezahlt & gewählt.
Würde da auch nur ein bißchen was funktionieren,
hätte es Anglerdemo als Initiative nie geben müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*



kati48268 schrieb:


> diese Organisationen, DAFV & LVs, sind für genau diesen Lobbyjob da, werden dafür bezahlt & gewählt.
> Würde da auch nur ein bißchen was funktionieren,
> hätte es Anglerdemo als Initiative nie geben müssen.



|good:|good:|good:


----------



## smithie (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja, viele können das Verbandsbashing nicht mehr lesen, aber auch das ist halt Fakt:
> diese Organisationen, DAFV & LVs, sind für genau diesen Lobbyjob da, werden dafür bezahlt & gewählt.


Da stimme ich Dir nicht zu - das ist NICHT deren Hauptaufgabe.
Steht doch auch so in den Satzungen.

Die haben sich satzungsgemäß erstmal um NATURSCHUTZ-THEMEN zu kümmern, es sind alles Naturschutzverbände.


Das einzige, was daran nicht stimmt, ist, dass sie behaupten, sie würden die Interessen der Angler vertreten.

Naturschutz, Artenschutz, Gewässerschutz, etc. lässt sich alles auch ohne Angeln und Angler machen!


----------



## kati48268 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*



smithie schrieb:


> Die haben sich satzungsgemäß erstmal um NATURSCHUTZ-THEMEN zu kümmern, ...


a) auch dafür wäre Lobbyarbeit natürlich ein Instrument
b) selbst dabei machen sie ihren Job mies bis gar nicht;
zumindest was den Bundesverband angeht.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Hallo miteinander



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ein ganz normales Handwerk, kein Hexenwerk.
> 
> Nun ist Anglerdemo aber auch eine private Initiative!
> Leute, die einen Job haben und sich nach Feierabend auf eigene Kosten in den politischen Morast knien.
> ...



Es ist nicht die Frage ob man das Verbandsbashing nicht mehr lesen will oder nicht. Das anfängliche Versagen des DAFV in Sachen AWZ ist einfach Tatsache. Und die Versuche der Nachbesserung sind auch lau. Aber es ist immerhin Bewegung da.

Anglerdemo hat sich aber auch den Schuh angezogen für die Anglerschaft zu agieren und steht damit auch in der öffentlichen Kritik.

Und Fakt ist nun mal, dass Anglerdemo mit ihren Argumenten nicht richtig durchgedrungen ist. Und zwar nicht nur gegenüber der Politik sondern auch gegenüber den Medien.
Es ist bei der Politik als auch bei den Medien lediglich angekommen, dass man gegen die Einschränkungen im AWZ ist. Warum die Einschränkungen so ungerecht sind haben weder Politik noch die Medien verstanden.

Dieses Defizit hat Ursachen.

Darum von mir auch der Hinweis, dass Anglerdemo neue Handlungspartner braucht und sich von Anderen trennen sollte.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Und Fakt ist nun mal, dass Anglerdemo mit ihren Argumenten nicht richtig durchgedrungen ist. Und zwar nicht nur gegenüber der Politik sondern auch gegenüber den Medien.


Weil Fakten keinerlei Rolle spielen bei politischen Entscheidungen.

Siehe, was der CDUler sagte im Parlament (Video):
Fachlich falsche Enstcheidung, aber Koalitionszwang..

Du kannst mit Fakten nicht durchdringen, wenns nicht um Fakten geht.


----------



## Anglerdemo (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Anglerdemo hat sich aber auch den Schuh angezogen für die Anglerschaft zu agieren und steht damit auch in der öffentlichen Kritik.
> 
> Und Fakt ist nun mal, dass Anglerdemo mit ihren Argumenten nicht richtig durchgedrungen ist. Und zwar nicht nur gegenüber der Politik sondern auch gegenüber den Medien.
> Es ist bei der Politik als auch bei den Medien lediglich angekommen, dass man gegen die Einschränkungen im AWZ ist. Warum die Einschränkungen so ungerecht sind haben weder Politik noch die Medien verstanden.
> ...



Eigentlich wollten wir zu solchen Äußerungen nicht Stellung beziehen, aber jetzt werde ich es doch tun.

Beginnen werde ich mit 3 Fragen:

1. Welche Ursachen hat denn unser Defizit? 
2. Was hättest Du anders gemacht?
3. Welche neuen Handlungspartner schlägt Du vor und von welchen sollten wir uns trennen?

Wir haben eine Menge erreicht, jedoch ist es schwierig, dieses Thema 800 Km von der Küste detailliert zu verfolgen. In den regionalen Medien waren wir mehr als einmal vertreten und unsere Meinung ist hier oben an der Küste mehr als deutlich rübergekommen und bei vielen Menschen bekannt.

Das Angler grundsätzich keine Lobby haben und wenig Medieninteresse, können wir nicht innerhalb von wenigen Monaten reparieren, denn die Ursache liegt an anderer Stelle.

Zudem ist die Verbotszone deutlich verkleinert worden.

Auch warst Du bei unseren vielen Gesprächen und internen Treffen nicht anwesend. Wir haben eine vertrauensvolle Zusammenarbeit und nur Dinge veröffentlicht, die in unseren Augen unserem Ziel dienten.

Bei meinem ersten Auftritt vor den Kapitänen habe ich sehr deutlich gemacht, dass wir ohne eine Klage das vollständige Angelverbot nicht vom Tisch bekommen werden und unsere Arbeit darauf beruht, Aufmerksamkeit zu erzeugen, um die Öffentlichkeit zu informieren und die Meeresangler zu sensibilisieren.

Warum? Was hätte es Anglern genutzt, wenn das Angelverbot nicht gekommen wäre? Vermutlich nicht viel, denn dann hätten wir bereits an anderer Stelle neue Verbote. Aus diesem Grund habe ich intern immer daran festgehalten, dass eine Klage der einzige Weg ist, Regelungen für ein Angelverbot durch ein ordentliches Gericht festzulegen. Das hilft nicht nur uns Meeresanglern. 

Nützt es dem Angeltoruismus, wenn der Fehmarnbelt beangelt werden darf, jedoch der Rest der Ostsee nicht mehr? Lese Dir mal die Gutachten zum Beispiel zur Sagasbank oder zu Staberhuk durch, alternativ zur Kieler Bucht oder dem schwarzen Grund. Überall sind Riffe und Sandbänke vorhanden und sollen in ihren Schutzzielen erhalten werden. Das bedeutet, dass diese über die Argumentation "Fehmarnbelt" genauso für Angler gesperrt werden können (werden?), wie jetzt das Gebiet im Fehmarnbelt. Deshalb ist die Klage die einzige Möglichkeit hier Richtlinien festzulegen.

Ich persönlich behaupte deshalb auch - und geniesse nach wie vor das Vertrauen vieler Menschen hier oben an der Küste - das ich Wort gehalten habe.

Nein, ich konnte neben Familie, Beruf und Hobby nicht die Fehler anderer aus den letzten 30 oder 40 Jahren reparieren. Das war nie mein Ziel und wird es auch nicht sein.

Wir haben das Thema in die Medien gebracht und wir haben einen Juristen mit der Klagevorbereitung beauftragt und uns nebenbei ein Netzwerk aufgebaut. Ich habe meine Vorstellungen umgesetzt und meine Ziele erreicht. Egal bei welchem Ergebnis der Klage- wir haben nichts zu verlieren. Jetzt nenne mir bitte unsere (meine) Fehler in meiner Arbeit.

Das die Politiker in der Öffentlichkeit Blödsinn erzählen, obwohl sie es besser wissen? Das die Medien beide Seiten und SIchtweisen veröffentlichen? Legitim, oder?

Ich behaupte, dass Du einfach nicht ausreichend im Thema und zu weit weg von der Küste bist!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Unterschreib ich so - ich war ja auch vor Ort in Fehmarn bei der ersten Demo und hab das hautnah mitbekommen, was da vor Ort bewegt wurde..

Das War Anglerdemo zusammen mit EGOH gegen Verbände, Politik und Medien zu Stande gebracht hat und mit der Klage immer noch leistet, ist absolut lobens- wie bemerkenswert.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Hallo miteinander



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Bei meinem ersten Auftritt vor den Kapitänen habe ich sehr deutlich gemacht, dass wir ohne eine Klage das vollständige Angelverbot nicht vom Tisch bekommen werden und unsere Arbeit darauf beruht, Aufmerksamkeit zu erzeugen, um die Öffentlichkeit zu informieren und die Meeresangler zu sensibilisieren.
> 
> Warum? Was hätte es Anglern genutzt, wenn das Angelverbot nicht gekommen wäre? Vermutlich nicht viel, denn dann hätten wir bereits an anderer Stelle neue Verbote. Aus diesem Grund habe ich intern immer daran festgehalten, dass eine Klage der einzige Weg ist, Regelungen für ein Angelverbot durch ein ordentliches Gericht festzulegen. Das hilft nicht nur uns Meeresanglern.



Wenn das das Ziel von vorn herein war, dann räume ich ein, dass die gewählte Strategie eine mögliche ist.
Ich dachte es ginge darum, Wege zu finden, dass die Angelverbote erst gar nicht erlassen würden.

Ja dann hoffen wir mal, dass das Verfassungsgericht so entscheidet. dass die Entscheidungsträger so gebunden werden, dass der Anglerschaft geholfen ist. Das würde den Preis der verbrannten Erde rechtfertigen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Nur zur Klarstellung:
Hier gehts NICHT und Anglerdemo und deren Erfolg/Mißerfolg!

Und dass die Verbände verbrannte Erde hinterlassen haben und weiterhin diese Taktik betreiben, ist leider so und haben wir dokumentiert (Schreiben DAFV an BMUB).

Der Prozeß kann nix schlimmer machen, da das Verbot eh erlassen wurde - schlimmstenfalls wird das bestätigt. Jede Aufweichung über die jetzt erlassene Verordnung hinaus wäre ein weitere, klarer Erfolg.



Thema hier:
*Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Hier geht es darum, dass nachweisbar (dazu diente das Beispiel) sich Politik einen Dreck um Fakten und Wissenschaft kümmert und nur an Hand Ideologie, Parteitaktik und Koalitionsräson über angelnde Bürger entscheidet OHNE jede Fach- und Sachkenntnis und unter ignorieren selbst vorliegender Dokumente und selbst "Wissenschaft" kriegt nen Maulkorb anscheinend (wenn man die Äußerungen von Strehlow so positiv werten wie wie Anglerdemo das macht und nicht als anglerfeindlich wie ich das noch bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils sehe).

Dass das im Süßwasser genauso faktenfrei und rein schützerideologisch gegen angelnde Bürger weitergeht, wurde ebenfalls schon dargestellt (u. a. Beispiele NDS, aktuell gerade Sachsen-Anhalt (Angel/Betretungsverbote natura2000 oder Thüringen (Kormoran)) 





Über Wirksamkeit von Anglerdemo bitte eigenen Thread aufmachen, wer das meint zu brauchen und nicht andere Threads wie den hier zerschiessen..

Anweisung, keine Bitte.

Nicht zu diskutieren.

Danke


----------



## schomi (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Ich sehe das so:
Bevor etwas z. B. (Einschränkung des Angelns) an die Öffentlichkeit kommt ist es schon beschlossene Sache.
Die Naturschützer wurden gehört und haben das abgenickt.
Da alle Angelverbände Mitglied in einem Naturschutzverband sind, haben sie indirekt mit zugestimmt. 
Wenn die Angler dann auf die Straße gehen, fragen sich die Politiker: was soll das. Die sind doch Mitglied im Naturschutzverband und die haben zugestimmt.

Vielleicht wäre ein Natur-Nutzverband sinnvoll um unsere Interessen zu vertreten.

Ich kenne keine Demonstration, durch die eine Entscheidung rückgängig gemacht wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*



schomi schrieb:


> Ich sehe das so:
> Bevor etwas z. B. (Einschränkung des Angelns) an die Öffentlichkeit kommt ist es schon beschlossene Sache.


Daher vielleicht auch die Faktenfreiheit in der Politik, wenn das später in Parlamente eingebracht wird, weil vorher mit den Schützern alles schon ausgemauschelt wurde.

Siehste ja auch aktuell in Sachsen Anhalt, wie da sogar versucht wird, durch entsprechend kurze Fristen bloss alles schön schützer/politbetriebsintern zu halten:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur als Beweis, dass das auch im Süßwasser um sich greift:
> Natura 2000 Angler kritisieren Naturschutzpläne als zu vogellastig
> 
> Auch da gegen alle Fakten..


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Nein, kann er nicht, weil hier nicht Thema. Hast Du wahrscheinlich schon getippt, bevor ichs abgeschickt hatte:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Über Wirksamkeit von Anglerdemo bitte eigenen Thread aufmachen, wer das meint zu brauchen und nicht andere Threads wie den hier zerschiessen..
> 
> Anweisung, keine Bitte.
> 
> ...



Danke


----------



## Anglerdemo (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Ich sehe es als gutes Zeichen, dass ANGLERDEMO in diesem Thread erwähnt wird! #6 Letztendlich heißt das Thema "Angelpolitik".


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

So isses - und ich werde weiter alles tun, dass ANGLERDEMO an möglichst vielen, passenden, Orten erwähnt werden wird..


----------



## Achmin (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

In der Angelpolitik spielen Fakten, insbesondere wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse, für Entscheidungen über Angelverbote keine Rolle.
Sollten dann die Verbote selbst eine Rolle spielen?
Ich rufe auf zum

*zivilen Ungehorsam*

Wenn die Reviere Staberhuk und Sagasbank gesperrt werden, schwöre ich, werde ich selbst zivilen Ungehorsam praktizieren!
Mit allen Konsequenzen.
Irgendwann reicht`s einfach. 
Wir alle sollten verantwortungsvoll und möglichst schonend mit der Natur und den natürlichen Ressourcen umgehen. Die allermeisten Angler tun das. Derart willkürliche Verbote, wie das, welches wir jetzt schon haben bei Fehmarn, sollten nicht beachtet werden.


----------



## rustaweli (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Zumal es eh ein Witz ist Anglern das Fischen zu verbieten, aber Industriekutter durchziehen zu lassen. Da verweise ich mal an der Stelle auf die Doku Levithian.
Nee, da fische ich mir lieber meinen Fisch artgerecht selbst und bin näher an Natur- und Artenschutz dran als die militanten Pseudo Grünen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Könnte interessant mit dem "zivilem Ungehorsam":
Gerichte haben ja schon Tierrechtler freigesprochen nach Einbrüchen in Ställen, weil der Staat nicht genug mit Aufsicht reagiert hätte. 

Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass Gerichte bei so einem Fall (Verstoss gegen Angelverbote wegen Staatsversagen) auch freisprechen würden.

Da bist Du dann schnell vom zivil Ungehorsamen zum vorbestraften Straftäter mutiert..

Angesichts dessen, was bei Demonstrationen (gegen Kernkraft, Raketen, Startbahnen etc.) alles schon möglich war und angesichts der Urteile, die für Tierrechtler quasi eine Art "Selbstjustiz" einführen (Hausfriedensbruch erlaubt bei "Staatsversagen, moralisch gerechtfertigt etc.), mehren sich auch bei mir Gedanken um zivilen Ungehorsam..

Gerade dann, wenn man wie hier im Thema nachgewiesen bekommt (Video Landtag) von der Politik selber, dass  Fakten keinerlei Rolle mehr spielen bei Entscheidungen. 

Dass hier die Verbände zusätzlich versagen, indem sie immer nur sagen, Recht (speziell Naturschutz) muss beachtet werden, statt wir müssen das Recht auf demokratischem Wege ändern (>> Lobbyarbeit), das macht die Betrachtung nicht einfacher und umso verständlicher, wenn Gedanken an zivilen Ungehorsam oder bürgerliche Notwehr aufkommen.

Fakt bleibt aber:
Geltendes Recht ist zuerst mal geltendes Recht und hat unabhängig Staatsversagen zuerst einmal befolgt zu werden.....

Der Weg der Klage über ANGLERDEMO ist da mal der erste Ansatzpunkt (auch typisch, dass Verbände da versagen)


----------



## Anglerdemo (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Das Problem ist, dass bei einer Anzeige z.B. wegen eines Verstoßes gegen das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt ein Amtsgericht lediglich prüft, ob man gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen hat und nicht, ob eine Verordnung rechtmäßig ist. Es darf auch nicht sein, dass man ein Angelverbot hinnimmt, weil die Politik versagt und dann dagegen verstösst, sondern man muss diese Politik bekämpfen, zum Beispiel durch eine Klage und entsprechende Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

Erst wenn die Politik Gegenwind verspürt, wird sich etwas ändern!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*



> Das Problem ist, dass bei einer Anzeige z.B. wegen eines Verstoßes gegen das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt ein Amtsgericht lediglich prüft, ob man gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen hat und nicht, ob eine Verordnung rechtmäßig ist


Richtig - da wären im Bereich Normenkontrolle, was die Landesregierung anstrengen müsste.



> Erst wenn die Politik Gegenwind verspürt, wird sich etwas ändern!


Auch richtig - siehe versagende Verbände, ich erwarte da lange Wartezeit......

Die machen uns alle noch zu Schwarzanglern/bürgerlich Ungehorsamen...

Denk alleine daran, dass in S-H kein Dorsch zurückgesetzt werden darf, der das Maß hat, und wie viele Angler ein persönlich höheres Schonmaß haben..


----------



## Fischer am Inn (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Hallo miteinander

 QUOTE=Anglerdemo;4738081]Das Problem ist, dass bei einer Anzeige z.B. wegen eines Verstoßes gegen das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt ein Amtsgericht lediglich prüft, ob man gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen hat und nicht, ob eine Verordnung rechtmäßig ist.![/QUOTE]

Diese  Aussage ist rechtlich falsch.

 Servus
 Fischer am Inn


----------



## Anglerdemo (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Glaubst Du wir haben uns damit nicht beschäftigt? Dann wäre das der einfachste Weg gewesen, um die Rechtmäßigkeit des Angelverbotes im Fehmarnbelt zu prüfen! Einfach in die Verbotszone reinfahren und Selbstanzeige. Selbst wenn Du dann Recht bekommen solltest, hebt das nicht die Verordnung auf.


----------



## rustaweli (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denk alleine daran, dass in S-H kein Dorsch zurückgesetzt werden darf, der das Maß hat, und wie viele Angler ein persönlich höheres Schonmaß haben..



Absolut richtig! Aber immer auf die Falschen und Kleinen, ist der einfachste und angenehmere Weg. Womit wir uns wieder im Kreis drehen und beim Thema fehlender Lobby wären.
Man sollte eine große Orga gründen, Tier-Mensch-Natur, alle unter einem Dach, Angler, Jäger, Tierhalter, Wassersportler, Zooleute, Circusleute, Wandervereine, Wildcamper, was weiß ich noch. Eine Lobby, alle gemeinsam für eigene Rechte und die der Anderen.
Aber wenn ich traurig lesen muß was man schon in Stuttgart für Probleme hat bei der Gründung eines neuen Verbandes,... schon mehr zum Ko...n denn traurig.
Gott sei Dank gibt es noch sowas wie Anglerdemo, dieses Board, Vereine wie unter anderem der WAV sowie engagierte Fischer welche nicht alles hinnehmen und mit zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln kämpfen, wenn auch oft einsam.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Hallo



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Glaubst Du wir haben uns damit nicht beschäftigt? Dann wäre das der einfachste Weg gewesen, um die Rechtmäßigkeit des Angelverbotes im Fehmarnbelt zu prüfen! Einfach in die Verbotszone reinfahren und Selbstanzeige. Selbst wenn Du dann Recht bekommen solltest, hebt das nicht die Verordnung auf.



Jedes Gericht prüft die gesamte Rechtslage einschließlich der Verfassungsmäßigkeit. Hat das Gericht diesbezüglich Zweifel, dann stellt sich nur noch die Frage ob es aussetzt und dem Verfassungsgericht vorlegt oder ober ein anderes Gericht die Sache entscheiden darf (da gibt es unterschiedliche rechtliche Regelungen je nach Rechtsqualität der in Rede stehenden Gesetzesbestimmung).

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*



rustaweli schrieb:


> Absolut richtig! Aber immer auf die Falschen und Kleinen, ist der einfachste und angenehmere Weg. Womit wir uns wieder im Kreis drehen und beim Thema fehlender Lobby wären.
> Man sollte eine große Orga gründen, Tier-Mensch-Natur, alle unter einem Dach, Angler, Jäger, Tierhalter, Wassersportler, Zooleute, Circusleute, Wandervereine, Wildcamper, was weiß ich noch. Eine Lobby, alle gemeinsam für eigene Rechte und die der Anderen.
> Aber wenn ich traurig lesen muß was man schon in Stuttgart für Probleme hat bei der Gründung eines neuen Verbandes,... schon mehr zum Ko...n denn traurig.
> Gott sei Dank gibt es noch sowas wie Anglerdemo, dieses Board, Vereine wie unter anderem der WAV sowie engagierte Fischer welche nicht alles hinnehmen und mit zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln kämpfen, wenn auch oft einsam.


Richtig.
Danke.


----------



## smithie (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Ja dann hoffen wir mal, dass das Verfassungsgericht so entscheidet. dass die Entscheidungsträger so gebunden werden, dass der Anglerschaft geholfen ist. Das würde den Preis der verbrannten Erde rechtfertigen.
> 
> Servus
> Fischer am Inn


Welche verbrannte Erde meinst Du jetzt?
Die bei einer scheidenden Bundesumweltministerin?

Kannst Du das etwas konkretisieren?

Wie wärst Du vorgegangen? (wenn das Ziel verhindern des Verbots gewesen wäre)

Wenn verbrannte Erde ist, gewisse Leute mit Fakten zu konfrontieren, bzw. dass sie mutmaßlich nicht die Wahrheit gesagt haben, könnte ich damit leben.




schomi schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre ein Natur-Nutzverband sinnvoll um unsere Interessen zu vertreten.



Sehr richtig!


----------



## Achmin (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Die Anstrengungen seitens Anglerdemo, gegen die Verbotsmaßnahmen vorzugehen, unterstütze ich ausdrücklich.
Ich selbst habe auf das Konto zur Klage bereits eine Spende i.H.v. 300,-€ überwiesen. Diese Klage ist ein weiteres überaus wichtiges Moment im Kampf gegen die willkürliche Ausgrenzung und Benachteiligung der Anglerschaft gegenüber den anderen Nutzern und allen anderen Interessenten an Naturräumen.
Selbst wenn diese Klage nicht mit einem Sieg für die Kläger endet, bewirkt sie viel, weil hierdurch gezeigt werden kann, dass Angler solidarisch sind, Rechte geltend machen können und es auch tun. Sie sind ein Teil der Gesellschaft und und es gehört zur Pflicht aller Entscheidungsträger, sich auch mit den Interessen dieses Teils der Gesellschaft angemessen auseinanderzusetzen.

Jeder, der sich dazu entscheidet, ein Verbot zu übertreten, muss sich natürlich über die möglichen Konsequenzen im Klaren sein. Wenn ich ein Verbot übertrete, werde ich ggf. bestraft. Man sollte dies also nicht leichtfertig tun. Jeder muss letztlich für sich selber wissen, was er macht.


----------



## Anglerdemo (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nimm es bitte nicht persönlich, aber wir vertrauen da eher auf unseren Juristen. Zitat "zuständig wäre dann ein Einzelrichter vorm Amtsgericht und der wird in der  Regel nur auf Basis des aktuellen Rechts entscheiden."

Das mit der verbrannten Erde würde mich auch interessieren. 

@Achmin, danke für Deine Unterstützung. Deine Aussage kann ich so unterschreiben! #6


----------



## Fischer am Inn (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Hallo



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Nimm es bitte nicht persönlich, aber wir vertrauen da eher auf unseren Juristen. Zitat "zuständig wäre dann ein Einzelrichter vorm Amtsgericht und der wird in der Regel nur auf Basis des aktuellen Rechts entscheiden."



Nehme ich nicht persönlich. Jeder Richter prüft eine Verfassungsnorm genau so sorgfältig wie jede andere Rechtsnorm auch. Macht auch arbeitstechnisch keinen Unterschied.

Der Wahrheit näher kommt aber wahrscheinlich, dass sowohl Du als auch der von Dir beauftragte Jurist die Verfassungsklage will. Und das ist auch so in Ordnung.

Ansonsten: Sorg dafür , dass das gegen mich vom Admin verhängte Verbot zurückgenommen wird. Sollte für Dich beim bekannten Näheverhältnis zu ihm nicht schwer sein.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*



Achmin schrieb:


> Die Anstrengungen seitens Anglerdemo, gegen die Verbotsmaßnahmen vorzugehen, unterstütze ich ausdrücklich.
> Ich selbst habe auf das Konto zur Klage bereits eine Spende i.H.v. 300,-€ überwiesen. Diese Klage ist ein weiteres überaus wichtiges Moment im Kampf gegen die willkürliche Ausgrenzung und Benachteiligung der Anglerschaft gegenüber den anderen Nutzern und allen anderen Interessenten an Naturräumen.
> Selbst wenn diese Klage nicht mit einem Sieg für die Kläger endet, bewirkt sie viel, weil hierdurch gezeigt werden kann, dass Angler solidarisch sind, Rechte geltend machen können und es auch tun. Sie sind ein Teil der Gesellschaft und und es gehört zur Pflicht aller Entscheidungsträger, sich auch mit den Interessen dieses Teils der Gesellschaft angemessen auseinanderzusetzen.
> 
> Jeder, der sich dazu entscheidet, ein Verbot zu übertreten, muss sich natürlich über die möglichen Konsequenzen im Klaren sein. Wenn ich ein Verbot übertrete, werde ich ggf. bestraft. Man sollte dies also nicht leichtfertig tun. Jeder muss letztlich für sich selber wissen, was er macht.



Sehr gut!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*



smithie schrieb:


> schomi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vielleicht wäre ein Natur-Nutzverband sinnvoll um unsere Interessen zu vertreten.
> ...




DRINGEND notwendig!!

Man muss sich nur klar sein, was der soll. 

Denn dass Fakten in der Angelpolitik wurscht sind, wurde hier ja bewiesen.

Es MUSS also endlich in Sachen Öffentlichkeitsarbet was passieren, klare eindeutige Lobbyarbeit für Angler und Angeln. Eine Gegenöffentlichkeit zu PETA, NABU und Konsorten.

Richtige Naturschützer, Tierrechtler, die Naturschützer der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer etc. gibts ja schon genug.

Was nach wie vor fehlt, ist eine Organisation für Angler und Angeln.


----------



## schomi (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Einen Natur-Nutzverband aus Natur nutzern.
Angler
Jäger 
Imker
Landwirte
Förster

Offtopic:
ich wollte noch die Kleingärtner dazu setzen, aber ich denke das gibt nur ärger, weil die sich ja untereinander meist schon nicht grün sind


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Zweiter Schritt - das erste wäre eine richtige Lobbyorganisation für Angler und Angeln, die es bis dato nicht mal im Ansatz gibt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zweiter Schritt - das erste wäre eine richtige Lobbyorganisation für Angler und Angeln, die es bis dato nicht mal im Ansatz gibt.




So sehe ich das auch, Du warst schneller #6!

Wenn wir eine funktionierende Vertretung für Angler hätten und diese gemeinsam mit den Fischern für unsere Rechte kämpfen würde, wären wir einen großen Schritt weiter. Dann würden wir weder Landwirte noch Imker benötigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

So ist das.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zweiter Schritt - das erste wäre eine richtige Lobbyorganisation für Angler und Angeln, die es bis dato nicht mal im Ansatz gibt.


So ist es!



schomi schrieb:


> Einen Natur-Nutzverband aus Natur nutzern.
> - - -
> Jäger
> Imker
> ...


Ohne tiefergehende Kenntnisse dort zu haben,
scheinen mir bei denen die Verbände auch zu funktionieren.
Es ist nur halt kein Anglerverband da, der denen die Hand reicht und mit ihnen zusammen Lobbyismus & Öffentlichkeit betreibt.



schomi schrieb:


> Offtopic:
> ich wollte noch die Kleingärtner dazu setzen, aber ich denke das gibt  nur ärger, weil die sich ja untereinander meist schon nicht grün  sind


Deine Signatur beschreibt jedoch ein weiteres Problem:
Angler untereinander sind schlimmer als jeder Damenkegelclub, denn letztere hetzen nur in Abwesenheit gegeneinander.
Letztendlich ist auch das ein "Verdienst" der Anglerverbände:
eine völlig desinteressierte, in sich zerstrittene Anglerschaft.


----------



## willmalwassagen (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Divide et impera.
Nach diesem Motto haben fast alle Verbände gearbeitet und leider  zum Teil auch die Personen in den zuständigen Fischereibehörden.
Leider haben die Anglerfunktionäre das nie begriffen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Angler untereinander sind schlimmer als jeder Damenkegelclub, denn letztere hetzen nur in Abwesenheit gegeneinander.



Yepp..Zwietracht, Misstrauen,Moral-und
Ethikkeulerei,Kadavergehorsam, 
Neid..

Bei dieser Selbstzerlegung, dürften Angelgegner und Umerzieher vor Lachen kaum in den Schlaf kommen.

Kaum eine andere Zielgruppe, hat die Umsetzung von Verbotsphantasien derart begünstigt und nicht selten auch begrüßt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Divide et impera.
> Nach diesem Motto haben fast alle Verbände gearbeitet und leider  zum Teil auch die Personen in den zuständigen Fischereibehörden.
> Leider haben die Anglerfunktionäre das nie begriffen.



DA stimme ich Dir uneingeschränkt zu..


----------



## Achmin (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Wie könnten wir Angler eine Vertretung erschaffen? Was braucht man dazu?
Nicht zuletzt bei den Naturschutzverbänden könnten wir abgucken, welche Strukturen man schaffen muss, damit effektiv Lobbyarbeit geleistet werden kann. 
Professionelle Leute müssen auch entsprechend entlohnt werden. Auch Idealisten aus den eigenen Reihen müssten den Aufwand und die Zeit vergütet bekommen, damit sie für ihre Familie Sonntags die Brötchen kaufen können. Das ist nur ein Aspekt der Problematik ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Na ganz preiswert ist die jetzige Situation ja auch nicht..

Im Gegenteil, nimmt man die fürs Geld gebotene Gegenleistung(also  Nichtleistung) hinzu,bewegen wir uns im Bereich des Geldverbrennens.

Für eine richtige Anglervertretung wäre ich auch sehr gerne bereit, den dafür notwendigen Obolus aufzustocken..das Thema hatten wir ja mal im Board.

Kauf ich halt jeden Monat weniger Angelkram.

Der mir irgendwann eh nix mehr nützt, wenn die jetzigen Schlafmützen es weiter treiben wie bisher.

Jeder € der da abfließt und dann plus Aufstockbetrag X einer effektiv arbeitenden Vertretung zugute käme, wäre eine Investition in unser aller Zukunft.

.


----------



## rustaweli (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Na ganz preiswert ist die jetzige Situation ja auch nicht..
> 
> Im Gegenteil, nimmt man die fürs Geld gebotene Gegenleistung(also  Nichtleistung) hinzu,bewegen wir uns im Bereich des Geldverbrennens.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so und würde mich sogar als Angler im Verein organisieren und engagieren plus zusätzlichem finanziellen Aufwand für solch einem Verband. Wäre momentan familiär zwar nicht so einfach, aber DAS wäre es mir wert. 
Aber die traurige Realität schaut diesbezüglich leider so aus:  https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329150


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

Geduld..das geht nicht von heute auf morgen. 

Die größten Probleme dürften aber darin liegen, dass die jetzigen Strukturen sich nicht mal eben die Butter vom Brot werden nehmen lassen..

Ich befürchte sogar, das sie bei diesem drohenden Szenario ihre Energie mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit in eine Verhinderungsstrategie setzen würden..siehe damals VDSF vs. DAV

Sei es über Absprachen mit der Politik oder  andere Schweinereien..über die Gewässer z. B. 

Zuzutrauen wäre es allemal..


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

es passiert momentan viel.
Immer mehre LV gehen aus dem DAFV raus, immer mehr Vereine aus LV.

Braucht halt alles seine Zeit zum Gären...

Wer schon in Vereinen und Verbänden tätig ist ist ja in den Zwängen gefangen und kann nicht so flexibel und zielführend arbeiten wie z. B. Anglerdemo..

Aber es gärt...


----------



## Anglerdemo (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> so flexibel und zielführend arbeiten wie z. B. Anglerdemo..


Einer der Gründe, warum wir immer noch eine Initiative ohne "e.V." etc. sind. Kurze Entscheidungswege! Wir vertrauen uns und entscheiden auch mal manche Dinge aus dem Bauch heraus ohne Rücksprache. 

Solange alle in eine Richtung marschieren, kann man etwas erreichen. Ist man hingegen mit sich selbst beschäftigt und benötigt dafür seine Energie, fehlen entscheidende Prozente für die Arbeit. Da liegt dann das Problem bei vielen Vereinen und Verbänden, nicht nur bei den Anglern. Gilt auch für die Politik.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.*

jepp..


----------

